# Steam Mods nutzbar?



## Monopoly29 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde gerne mein 1. Spiel bei Steam kaufen.
Kann ich den Mods für das Spiel trotzdem benutzen auch wenn ich sie nicht bei Steam downloade?


----------



## SCUX (26. Oktober 2009)

[gelöscht]...ups....hab was überlesen...


----------

